# Solved: Cannot Install Printer



## tabspace (Mar 23, 2006)

I am trying to install a Zebra printer. It's only connections are Serial and Parallel. I am already using the existing Parallel port on my computer for another printer just like the one I am installing.

I have a Parallel to USB adapter and a Serial cable and have tried installing it both ways and get the following error.

Through windows "Printers & Faxes" - "Add a Printer", it just tells me "Unable to Install Printer. Operation could not be completed".

Throught the installation CD that came with the printer, it just tells me "the data area passed to a system call is too small".

I have googled this and have seen there is a bug in SQL 2000, but I am not using that. I do have some apps that have installed SQL Server Desktop Engines, but I didn't see anything about these.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I assume your running an MS OS (xp?). If you don't do anything but plug it up and turn it on does the OS detect a hardware change? Is this a brand new printer? Has it installed to other printers?

Here a link to clean up xp printers...
http://www.devincollier.com/2008/04...nter-driver-issues-aka-windows-printer-reset/


----------



## tabspace (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I will check that out.

Yes, I am running Windows XP. The printer is fairly new and works fine on the other computer we have it installed on. Problem is, we want them both in the same location and installing them on the same computer will help to avoid running lots of cables across.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

If the computers are networked you can install a printer on another computer to another with the install wizard. I've had the best luck like this...
Share the printer with an easy sharename.
Select the netowork printer or another printer .. next
Connect to this printer \\computer_name\share_name(printer)...
After that its just selecting drivers...


----------



## tabspace (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome. That worked.

Well, I still had trouble using the regular add a printer through windows and through the CD, but I unplugged the USB and plugged it back in and it prompted a new hardware screen. The USB to Serial auto detected the printer model, but it added a few letters in front. After playing with it a while I managed to make it work.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Great news!!...did you do the 'printer cleanup' or did you connect thru another computer?


----------

